# Problème de son Ipad 2 sous iOs 6.0.1



## kmlondon (9 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un problème avec mon Ipad 2 sous iOs 6.0.1. Le son ne marche plus. J'ai pu lire sur des forums Apple que des personnes ont le même problème que moi.
Sous effet sonores, je n'ai plus de barre de volume. Je n'ai du volume que lorsque j'utilise face time ou bien lorsque ds les réglages je vais dans son et je bouge le curseur avec le doigt. Le haut parleur produit alors un très bon son. Mais lorsque je quitte cet écran rebelote, plus de son.
Quequ'un a eu la même chose que moi ? J'ai appelé Apple et il ne me parle que de tout remplacer... a un cout de 250... 
Merci de votre aide.


----------

